# Need psu for 6670 1gb ddr5



## karan.bhambri (Jan 31, 2012)

hey..guys..plzz help me with which psu shud i buy for Sapphire Radeon 6670 hd 1 gb ddr5....
My budget is Rs. 2200


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2012)

Post your complete system spec.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

also don't double post pls

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/152035-need-psu-6670-1gb-ddr5.html


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 31, 2012)

My specs:
Core 2 duo E4600 2.4 Ghz
Ram: 2 gb ddr3( upgrading to 4)
Harddisk: 160 Gb seagate
dvd drive: generic that lenovo provided
sound: creative 5.1 speakers

pls help...i am gonna buy sapphire 6670 1 gb ddr5 from N.P....
pls suggest me a gud Psu for handling it..


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2012)

Increase your budget a bit and get either FSP Saga II 500W or Corsair CX430 V2. These should be around 2.4k.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Corsair Cx 430v2 is enough for you 

More recommended over FSP as-
1) Corsair gives 2 years warranty over FSP's 1
2) Corsair will replace a damaged/defective model with a new one. FSP will only repair


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2012)

Even I will prefer the Corsair. Mentioned FSP in case Corsair's not available.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 31, 2012)

Is corsair available at nehru place...if available..
plss tell me the price with VAT..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 31, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Corsair Cx 430v2 is enough for you
> 
> More recommended over FSP as-
> 1) Corsair gives 2 years warranty over FSP's 1
> 2) Corsair will replace a damaged/defective model with a new one. FSP will only repair



Corsair gives 3 years warranty over FSP's 2


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 31, 2012)

Corsair CX430 v2 will be preferred over FSP Saga II 500


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Is corsair available at nehru place...if available..
> plss tell me the price with VAT..


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...cs-bijli-cabinet-delhi-plus-psu-question.html
you will find address of only 2 shops which sell corsair in nehru place as far as i know.PL computers is preferred.a member bought cx430v2 for 2200 on saturday.(on page 2 of above thread)


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 31, 2012)

thanx a lot guys....
i have decided to wait 4 another month...n then will buy 4m the same shop...


----------



## Yatin (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey friend I'm new here 
I have same Q here 
my pc spec 
c2q 6600 2.4 ghz 
2gb RAM 800 mhz ddr2
seagate 250+500 GB 7200 SATA 
Intel dg31pr 
Samsung DVD rw 
creative 2.1 a320 spk 
Samsung 19" lcd 
now i want ATI 6670/6770 or NVIDIA gts 450  
budget for psu 2500 max 
preferred corsair 
which psu @ nehru market Delhi 
thanks in advance


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 11, 2012)

^^
the same one corsair cx430v2.


----------



## Yatin (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks 
what about corsair vs450 ?
it is also around 2500 rs 
any advantage over cx 430


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 11, 2012)

^^ quality has gone down & so is availability. also get the V2 of the CX.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ Op is talking about VS450 not VX450 - VS450 is a newly launched PSU from Corsair and it has good specs and the +12V rail rating is 2A more than CX430v2 though on the website they mentioned it only as 22A but that's a typo I think 



Yatin said:


> Hey friend I'm new here
> I have same Q here
> my pc spec
> c2q 6600 2.4 ghz
> ...



get HD6770 



Yatin said:


> Thanks
> what about corsair vs450 ?
> it is also around 2500 rs
> any advantage over cx 430



if you want you can get VS450 - it's priced only at 2.1k 
Buy Corsair Builder Series VS 450 Power Supply in Mumbai India


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 12, 2012)

@op,
 no one knows here about the actual quality and performance of vs450.as it is only for asian market so no reviews yet.you can go with it hoping corsair has retained its quality in this psu also.the difference between cx430 and vs450 has been already mentioned by toppy.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Op is talking about VS450 not VX450 - VS450 is a newly launched PSU from Corsair and it has good specs and the +12V rail rating is 2A more than CX430v2 though on the website they mentioned it only as 22A but that's a typo I think



missed that part. thanks for pointing TG


----------



## nx112 (Feb 12, 2012)

Go with cx430v2 or fsp saga 500w .
CX 430 v2 is 2.5k in Bhopal ,u will sure get it for 100-200 bucks less in Delhi.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

Going with CX430v2 @ 2.4k or VS450 @ 2.1k makes more sense IMO - FSP has only 2 yrs. warranty but corsair provides 3yrs. - so it would be better for OP to stick with Corsair 



Sam said:


> missed that part. thanks for pointing TG



you're welcome buddy 



sukesh1090 said:


> @op,
> no one knows here about the actual quality and performance of *vs450*.as it is only for asian market so no reviews yet.you can go with it hoping corsair has retained its quality in this psu also.the difference between cx430 and vs450 has been already mentioned by toppy.



Still trying hard to find a review of this


----------

